
Solar Roadways get prototype funding from DOT - ph0rque
http://green.autoblog.com/2009/08/28/solar-roadways-get-prototype-funding-from-dot/
======
MichaelApproved
This is what stimulus money should be directed towards.

And why isn't there a mandate to pain commercial flat tar roofs white yet?

We're so slow to adopt these ideas. Ideas which exist and can be implemented
with a little effort.

~~~
ph0rque
For this idea, "little" effort would really be a stretch... I agree with your
overall sentiment though. What I really like about this idea is the fact that
most roads are free from shadows (especially highways), and they're by
definition near people.

